# How-To: Do a cheap Turbo charger coolant line fix



## Sideshowjohn (Jul 12, 2019)

Does anyone know of any guides to replace the turbo charger coolant lines? Mine is leaking and i got the parts i just cant seem to find a good guide!


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

I’m in the same boat. I started removing my turbo last night. There’s a 17mm bolt that connects one of the water lines to the block that’s a real CU Next Tuesday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Not sure how much this helps, but I did this workaround, seemed much easier.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This might help:









P0299 on 2016 with 47k


I've had the car about a month, and 2 weeks ago the code came on, I checked hoses, air filter, sensor connections. Everything looks good. Code came back yesterday, reset again and it's back on today. I'm not sure what else it could be besides a bad sensor or the turbo waste gate. I have all...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## jstraw (Apr 15, 2019)

@Thebigzeus What size rubber hose did you use to replace the coolant return line? Has it held up over time or was this just done? Mine leaks occasionally, but seems to be a costly repair at the dealership. Any other tips you learned while replacing this part?


----------



## Sideshowjohn (Jul 12, 2019)

jstraw said:


> @Thebigzeus What size rubber hose did you use to replace the coolant return line? Has it held up over time or was this just done? Mine leaks occasionally, but seems to be a costly repair at the dealership. Any other tips you learned while replacing this part?


It is expensive up to 1000$☹, when you have the turbo out might as well as do the oil cooler as well


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

jstraw said:


> @Thebigzeus What size rubber hose did you use to replace the coolant return line? Has it held up over time or was this just done? Mine leaks occasionally, but seems to be a costly repair at the dealership. Any other tips you learned while replacing this part?


This is the hose I used: Amazon.com: Vibrant Performance 20412 Heater Hose: Automotive (but not at the price they're asking now)

Gotta use those specific clamps too, the ribs on the worm clamps cut into the outside of the hose. It was done about a month ago, no leaks yet, pressure tested for 8 hours.


----------



## Sideshowjohn (Jul 12, 2019)

Thebigzeus said:


> This is the hose I used: Amazon.com: Vibrant Performance 20412 Heater Hose: Automotive (but not at the price they're asking now)
> 
> Gotta use those specific clamps too, the ribs on the worm clamps cut into the outside of the hose. It was done about a month ago, no leaks yet, pressure tested for 8 hours.


What's that stuff on the outside of the house called? Heatshield


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Sideshowjohn said:


> What's that stuff on the outside of the house called? Heatshield


This and it's great stuff! Metallic Heat Shield Sleeve Insulated Wire Hose Cover Wrap Loom Tube 1" 3 Ft | eBay


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Qball said:


> I’m in the same boat. I started removing my turbo last night. There’s a 17mm bolt that connects one of the water lines to the block that’s a real CU Next Tuesday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just wrapped up replacing that line. With as big of a pain in the ass it was to remove that turbo, I wish to god I would have replaced everything back there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideshowjohn (Jul 12, 2019)

Qball said:


> I just wrapped up replacing that line. With as big of a pain in the ass it was to remove that turbo, I wish to god I would have replaced everything back there.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you need any special tools for it?


----------



## Qball (Aug 11, 2013)

Sideshowjohn said:


> Did you need any special tools for it?


Nothing special. I had to borrow a T45 for the banjo bolt that the attached the oil feed line to the turbo. The oil return tube is a real piss pot to attach without removing the cat. I had to replace that as I destroyed it when I pulled tithe turbo out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sideshowjohn (Jul 12, 2019)

What kind of clamps did you use with the heater hose? I'm gonna try to find some time to do it, did you drain coolant as well?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

I thought this Turbo coolant hose was available on rockauto if I recall correctly. Maybe installing a generic hose with clamps allows you to access this coolant line without removing the turbo. 

9 years, knock on wood, I have not had to pull the turbo or the oil cooler, but I've watched several video's for when that day comes. 

One of the coolant lines that's 17 mm can be reached with an open ended wrench once you remove the complete air box assembly. I remember seeing one person go in via the side with what I believe was a 17mm open end.. and another person used a long extension and a socket, coming nearly all the way out to the radiator with the ratchet. 

Done the water pump, thermostat gasket, coolant outlet, coolant bleed hose to tank, upper radiator hose... I sopose these turbo lines are probably the weak link of my coolant system, but so far the coolant is tight. Tighter than the day I drove it off the lot new. 

Good Luck-


----------



## Danthaman (Jul 14, 2020)

Thebigzeus said:


> This is the hose I used: Amazon.com: Vibrant Performance 20412 Heater Hose: Automotive (but not at the price they're asking now)
> 
> Gotta use those specific clamps too, the ribs on the worm clamps cut into the outside of the hose. It was done about a month ago, no leaks yet, pressure tested for 8 hours.


Where did you get that style of clamp?


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Danthaman said:


> Where did you get that style of clamp?


A kit like this one. Assorted Corbin Clamps Fuel Injection Hose Clamps Assortment Kit,35 Pcs | eBay


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Also an update: no leaks after 6 months, looks like was just installed still.


----------



## scottl (Mar 8, 2021)

Sideshowjohn said:


> Does anyone know of any guides to replace the turbo charger coolant lines? Mine is leaking and i got the parts i just cant seem to find a good guide!


 The turbo coolant line must be replaced when you do the turbo. I did a quick fix on this known problem leaker as follows: didn't even have to drain the coolant
1) Remove manifold heat shield
2) Confirm leaking coolant ( had a burning smell off and on until, when changing the oil this weekend found and traced a puddle of coolant to this hose, where the rubber hose is swagged to the metal line.
3) Removed lifting eye on engine head to work on hose
4) Carefully cut the metal swage off (careful not to damage the hose underneath) with a dremel and metal cutting wheel
5) Cut a 1/4 inch off the rubber hose
6) Removed hose quickly and slide the aluminum heatshield tubing off to reuse
7) Quickly put hose back on the steel line with hose clamp and tightened the clamp.
8) Cut the heat shield tubing on the inside longitude leaving space for the added clamp to insuring it goes as close as possible to metal line). Fit it neatly back in place with cut facing toward the engine block
9) Clean up the old swage fitting of sharp edges and reinstalled it over the end that was just repaired right up to the hose clamp. Clamp it carefully with channel locks (this was to provide additional heat shielding to the end under exhaust Manifold) 
10) Check for leaks
11) Stand back, take pictures, have a beer, and think about the savings- (the price of a 1/4 inch hose clamp)














!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

scottl said:


> The turbo coolant line must be replaced when you do the turbo. I did a quick fix on this known problem leaker as follows: didn't even have to drain the coolant
> 1) Remove manifold heat shield
> 2) Confirm leaking coolant ( had a burning smell off and on until, when changing the oil this weekend found and traced a puddle of coolant to this hose, where the rubber hose is swagged to the metal line.
> 3) Removed lifting eye on engine head to work on hose
> ...


Welcome Aboard!

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## scottl (Mar 8, 2021)

Blasirl said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


2012 basic cruze - I'm just finally getting around to changing the oil on Wolfe Island and finally seeing a big enough coolant leak to understand where the smell has been coming from for a while now. I figured I'd share how if fixed it for those chasing the same very expensive issue if taken to a dealer...LOL


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

scottl said:


> 2012 basic cruze - I'm just finally getting around to changing the oil on Wolfe Island and finally seeing a big enough coolant leak to understand where the smell has been coming from for a while now. I figured I'd share how if fixed it for those chasing the same very expensive issue if taken to a dealer...LOL


Click on the red "here" above.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Thebigzeus said:


> Not sure how much this helps, but I did this workaround, seemed much easier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 285283
> ...



Still leak free.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Thebigzeus said:


> Still leak free.


Looks good.


----------



## DeanHensler (Jul 2, 2012)

Thebigzeus said:


> Not sure how much this helps, but I did this workaround, seemed much easier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 285283
> ...


Have you had any issues with that water link kinking? I'm worried with that tight of a bend (almost 90 degrees) that it would kink.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful install ! Never seen someone use a rubber hose in that location looks so much better I might eren do the same , thanks for this


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

DeanHensler said:


> Have you had any issues with that water link kinking? I'm worried with that tight of a bend (almost 90 degrees) that it would kink.


I did with the first heater hose I had, that is why I had to get the linked one, it has a thicker wall.


----------



## Dskaf1 (10 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> Not sure how much this helps, but I did this workaround, seemed much easier.
> 
> 
> View attachment 285283
> ...


Hi Friend,
I am very interested to know what type of hose did you use for the cruze turbo coolant return hose. I am afraid to use gas line since it is 50 psi. May i know what type of hose did you use? Where did you buy it from?
Thanks
Dan


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Dskaf1 said:


> Hi Friend,
> I am very interested to know what type of hose did you use for the cruze turbo coolant return hose. I am afraid to use gas line since it is 50 psi. May i know what type of hose did you use? Where did you buy it from?
> Thanks
> Dan








Vibrant Performance 20415: Silicone Heater Hose 5/16" (8mm) I.D. - JEGS High Performance


Buy Vibrant Performance 20415 at JEGS: Vibrant Performance Silicone Heater Hose 5/16




www.jegs.com


----------



## Dskaf1 (10 mo ago)

The most suitable part i could find after 2 days of searching


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Dskaf1 said:


> The most suitable part i could find after 2 days of searching
> View attachment 296373


Looks like it'll work


----------



## Dskaf1 (10 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> Looks like it'll work


Summer will show results sure


----------



## oregon_rider (Jul 21, 2017)

For reference,






jeff


----------



## Koderius (2 mo ago)

Hi all - I know this thread is quite dead but I'll try anyway:
Did anyone find a way to REPLACE the Turbocharger return hose line (Manufacturer Part Number: 55567067) without taking the turbo out? I have the new part - I removed the heat shield - Yet, I can`t seem to find a way to reach the flare nut with a normal spanner or wrench. 

Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Koderius said:


> Hi all - I know this thread is quite dead but I'll try anyway:
> Did anyone find a way to REPLACE the Turbocharger return hose line (Manufacturer Part Number: 55567067) without taking the turbo out? I have the new part - I removed the heat shield - Yet, I can`t seem to find a way to reach the flare nut with a normal spanner or wrench.
> 
> Thanks


Welcome Aboard!

I believe @Thebigzeus posted that above.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

